# Ken Francis 'Cherrycaster'



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

Ken Francis, a Canadian guitar builder from Ontario, asked me a few days ago if I could start making videos of some of his builds (I own one already). The idea is to promote is work.

Here are 2 videos of one of his recent builds, clean (#1) and dirty (#2). A good opportunity to give the Suhr Reactive Load a try! (such a great piece of equipment!).


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

Another one I made yesterday evening


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Very nice guitar, and nice demos.
Great way to support and promote our own builders.

yours Bojan


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks Bojan! I try to support Canadian builders/stores as much as I can, some truly amazing talent in these parts!

There will be more demo to come, still from the same builder.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Very nice.


----------

